# More Vista Problems



## MMc2K3 (Mar 23, 2007)

New to the forum,

Got ATI Tool running on Vista using advice from this forum, looks promising. Many Thanks.

The problem is I havn't seen the Core/Mem values change since the first time I installed and ran the find max.

Now both core and mem are sitting at happily at 00:00 and refuse to budge.

Please don't tell me I'm stuck with the crappy CCC.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MMc2K3 (Mar 26, 2007)

OK,

I have turned off driver level clocking and everythings peachy.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Mar 27, 2007)

Did Vista block ATITool from startup?

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## MMc2K3 (Mar 27, 2007)

Yup,

If you're looking for a fix pop a short cut to "bcdedit.exe -set nointegritychecks ON" in the "Start" folder.

You still get the "unsigned drivers" message when you try to install 0.27 but it works anyway.

Now I have a new bunch of OC problems, nothing to do with ATItool though.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Mar 27, 2007)

I found this to run ATITool as a service/scheduler:
-----
Just found a way to start ATITool automatically with full privileges.

In administrative tools goto Task Scheduler and create a new Task.

In general tab...
check Run only when user is logged on
check Run with highest privileges

In triggers tab...
select new and in the drop down tab select At log on

In action tab...
select new and in drop down tab select Start a program.
Fill in as required and add the -hide argument.

In the settings tab...
check 1st, 2nd & 4th boxes.

That's the task done.

In ATITool make sure it is NOT set to start with windows or Vista will block it! It must only be started via the scheduler. 
-----

Uhhhmmm..., if the author of this read this post, please understand that I am only trying to help others and nothing else.  Full credit still belong to the origin author.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## overclocker (Mar 27, 2007)

you have to right click ati tool and hit run as administrator then it works fine


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Mar 28, 2007)

overclocker said:


> you have to right click ati tool and hit run as administrator then it works fine


Only if you run it not using auto startup.  If you put ATITool to load at startup, run it as a scheduler to avoid interruption during Vista startup.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## MMc2K3 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Thats It, I've had enough!*

It doesn't seem to matter how I configure ATI Tool, I will never have it running correctly/consistantly under Vista until ATI pull their f**king fingers out of their ar**s and provide stable drivers!!!

Don't get me wrong, I have occasionally had this heap of 1900XT s**te running sweet with ATI tool (into the high 6K's with 3D mark 2006) like I said the real problem for me now is the f**king ATI drivers that will periodically unload/crash during a game and occasionally BSOD me on boot!!

How dare they release signed drivers that are simply not ready.

As you can probably tell, I am the end of my teather and have since reverted to a dual boot with XP Pro as my preference for gaming. 

Touch wood, no issues at all under XP


----------



## Black_ice_Spain (Apr 9, 2007)

nvm


----------



## MMc2K3 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nvm?


----------



## rpsgc (Apr 9, 2007)

MMc2K3 said:


> Nvm?



Nevermind.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for that tip regarding Task Manager trick. Now i can OC it the way it was meant o be OC'ed


----------

